# Whiskey International



## wizehop (Feb 9, 2013)

Little poem for you.


26er Jameson Whiskey in Canada = $26.00
40oz Jameson whiskey in Cambodia = $18.00

Taxes Much?


----------



## meathook (Feb 9, 2013)

_best story ever_
tell it again?


----------



## NBDDreamer (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you tried the whiskey with the cobra in it yet?


----------



## zephyr23 (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah cigs are the same way i lived in costa rica for a few month and a pack of canal or reds where only a buck 25


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Feb 11, 2013)

your giant banjo is pretty cool


----------



## zephyr23 (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks that photo was tacken in nashville TN at a cool music shop


----------



## wizehop (Feb 16, 2013)

NBDDreamer said:


> Have you tried the whiskey with the cobra in it yet?


 
Seen it here man but haven't tried it. Probably should. Although I'm trying to cut back on the drinking as last week I was driving a tuk tuk after a few drinks and long story short some dude on a motor bike hit me as we were turning off the highway. The tuk tuk flipped on the highway with my buddy in the back. I ended up under it but other than a few scrapes we where okay. He shouldn't have been passing on the outside, but again this is Cambodia so traffic laws are just a suggestion.
The cops where there fast and after they pulled the tuk tuk off us I was so waiting to get it. No licence or ownership, its illegal for foreigner to even drive tuk tuks here ext, I though it was going to be an expensive ordeal. Once they saw we were okay they just let it drive off.
Few days later we park in the wrong spot downtown and the cops steal our tuk tuk and we had to spend two days negotiating a bribe to get it back...what a country.

So short story in it self, but a lot of shit happened between the lines.


----------



## crow jane (Feb 16, 2013)

when I've actually paid for jameson, a liter was 20.00 at trader joes in california.

wonder what the wholesale is


----------



## zephyr23 (Feb 16, 2013)

I know u can also get cheap booze at cosco


----------



## kneedleknees (Nov 3, 2014)

wizehop said:


> Little poem for you.
> 
> 
> 26er Jameson Whiskey in Canada = $26.00
> ...


that was beautiful.


----------

